# Any ideas on making a loft portable?



## Hawk07967 (Apr 2, 2015)

Does anyone have some know how on getting a loft to be mobile? I was thinking some wheelbarrow wheels to get it into a moving truck. Moving plans won't start manifesting for about three years, but I'm scratching my head on how to move my 500lb 8x4x5 loft without having to hire an army to move it.


----------



## atlabdi (Jan 11, 2012)

I moved mine which was a bout the same size, I rented a trailer from home depot, I had two of my friends helping, I used three dolly to lift it off ground and on the trailer. tie it down and move to the new location.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

It depends are you moving it to a new permanent location or are you wanting a portable kit that you can take out with you and return home with? If its the first atlabdi has got the right idea I've moved sheds pretty much the same way I just screwed 4x2s to it all the way across as handles and got some good friends to help lift it its best to take as many things things out as you can though. If its the later I've seen and read somewhere that you can train pigeons to what is essentially a pigeon basket by only feeding them in there and using your call every time you do. You start by doing it in the loft then at the door then just outside and so on. You have to make sure that the portable loft is easily spotted and make sure if you liberate them somewhere make sure there are no obstacles that can block the pigeons view of it whilst flying


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AFLHt1TQYNY here is a youtube video of the portable loft training (not my video)


----------



## rayforgreys (Jan 13, 2015)

I moved a 12 x 20 two story loft with a boat trailer and several floor jacks. It was a major undertaking but it was very interesting indeed. Would be more than happy to go into more detail if you need help. Sounds unbelievable but it can be done.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if you have that much time to do it I would search craigslist and find a cheap trailer to put it on, then after the move you can just put it back on craigslist and resale it. You could do a youtube search on how to load a shed, with that small of a loft it should be easy.
Dave


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

What I did one time is that I build my loft with screws don't use nails just screws. I unscrewed the major parts put in a truck and screwd them back in place with an electric screw driver and a truck it's a two man move.


----------



## remo (Jan 19, 2015)

Yea I've built mine like chayi using only screws it takes a little bit longer to do but can be taken down without breaking much


----------



## Zippy (Nov 20, 2011)

*H*

I started building small mobile cottages for my rental business and swear my next loft will be built on a trailer so I can bring it with me if I move. It will add about $2500 to the build cost but it would be really cool to keep it forever. Here are a few pictures.


----------



## gingerpoo (Jul 31, 2008)

I built my loft to be portable. The most difficult about it is leveling 12 concrete blocks below it. It's a 8x12x 7h. In pieces it was able to fit into a small utility trailer.
The floor consists of 6 wooden sections. They look sort of like pallets. The underside has wire. They just drop into place. 
There are 10 wall sections and 3 roof sections. These are basically frames with wire and these are bolted together with carriage bolts.
The assembling of the loft once the concrete blocks are down takes roughly an hour with one other person.

This style works nicely in Southern California as it's not cold. The roof sections are getting clear corrugated soon.
My loft is pretty much all wire/open but you could do the sections with plywood too. 
I can take pics of it if you're interested.


----------

